# Wheel Bolt Pattern?



## american gigolo (Dec 16, 2001)

I sold a Routan, and the customer is thinking of changing out his wheels. he wants to know the bolt pattern. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Wheel Bolt Pattern? (american gigolo)*

5x127


----------



## american gigolo (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: Wheel Bolt Pattern? ([email protected])*

Thank You!!!


----------

